# Mavericks Shopping 13th Overall Pick



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/9301063/2013-nba-draft-dallas-mavericks-mulling-dwight-howard-sweepstakes-sources-say



> The Dallas Mavericks, with their first lottery draft pick in a dozen years firmly in hand, have their eyes on a bigger prize.
> 
> Multiple sources have told ESPN.com's Chad Ford the Mavs are likely to shop the pick in hopes of creating the cap space necessary to make a run at Dwight Howard in free agency.
> 
> ...


What'd be great is if Dallas could package the lotto pick, with say, Marion's expiring to a team w/ cap, then Dallas would have space for a max deal and another role player.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You'd be lucky to get a bag of Doritos for that pick in this years draft. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Eh, just because the draft isn't top heavy doesn't mean there isn't depth to it. They only want to move it to create cap, but it'd be good if they could also shed Marion's last year instead of waiting until next year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, that's how they're hoping to create cap space, by using the 13th as a sweetener to get someone to take Marions' not totally awful expiring contract. Cleveland is going to have cap space, a hole at small forward, and will be looking for someone who can help immediately for a playoff push next year. Wouldn't be surprised to see something like Marion and the 13th to the Cavs for some low second round pick (do they still have any of Miami's?)


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Knicks, Thunder, Cavaliers Interested in Mavericks 13th Pick



> The Dallas Mavericks have aggressively shopped the 13th overall pick in order to clear cap room this offseason.
> 
> The New York Knicks, Oklahoma City Thunder and Cleveland Cavaliers have reportedly shown interest in acquiring the pick.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/228237/Knicks-Thunder-Cavaliers-Interested-In-Acquiring-Mavs-Pick


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out whether I'd rather have more cap this year or a 2014 1st selection next year.

I'm leaning towards having additional cap, that way Mavericks could get a role player like Iguodala or Ellis with Marion's money and still have cap for a max level deal. I really think the Mavericks are going to have to make a move to prove they'll be good before convincing Paul or Dwight to jump ship.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didn't Marion come out last year and say he'd outright refuse to report to a non playoff contending team if traded?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yep. Probably only matters in Cleveland's case. I'd have to believe that Knicks and Thunder would only offer a 2014 pick if they are interested, as they don't have cap to swallow Marion. I suppose if Cleveland just wants the pick, they could trade for Marion and the pick, and then just negotiate a buy out w/ Marion.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

kbdullah said:


> Yep. Probably only matters in Cleveland's case. I'd have to believe that Knicks and Thunder would only offer a 2014 pick if they are interested, as they don't have cap to swallow Marion. I suppose if Cleveland just wants the pick, they could trade for Marion and the pick, and then just negotiate a buy out w/ Marion.


Knicks do not have their 2014 can not imagine they are offering anything more than #24 & cash.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks only interested in cap space, Cuban isn't pressed for cash. Maybe the Knicks have a trade exception or something that Dallas would be interested in, if the Knicks want Marion as a Melo backup.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty sure Marion could even have time at the PF on the Knicks, or he could play SF when Melo's at the 4 as well.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

kbdullah said:


> Maybe the Knicks have a trade exception


They do not, the only assets that they have and will probably make available are #24, 2016 1st(Denver has the right to swap), and cash.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ender said:


> They do not, the only assets that they have and will probably make available are #24, 2016 1st(Denver has the right to swap), and cash.


You'd have to figure its the 2016 first the Mavs would be after.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> You'd have to figure its the 2016 first the Mavs would be after.


I doubt the Mavs have any interest in dealing with the Knicks since they can not eat a contract.


----------

